# altima newbie "prospective price" question



## nahidiot (Dec 25, 2003)

Hello,
Having researched many many cars, I have determined the Altima 3.5 SE to be what I'm looking for. 

I've noticed that teh highest end versions of the car run about $30,000 MSRP. How low do you think I'll be able to haggle that? Under 25K? 

A second question involves one of their packages; the xenon light/spoiler combo. I love the xenon, but i think the spoiler looks silly on some of the altimas i've seen: it looks like it doesn't fit...but then on another day, i'll think they look great. a lot of it seems to deal with teh color; i'd like to get a super black and charcoal interior. what do you guys think? 
thanks for anything


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi nahidiot,

Last November ’02 we picked up a new ‘03 SE auto with the Leather Sport package, it was stickered around $29k, we got it out the door with factory 17” chromed wheels, side sills, rear splash guards, side airbags, ABS/TCS, floor & trunk mats, an extra cargo net, sunroof deflector and a few other dealer gimmes for aprox $28,900 out the door. Since they are rolling out the ’04, you might get a good deal on the remaining ’03 stock.

I guess the xenon lights come as a package so you'r stuck with the spoiler. I’ve got the car in super black with charcoal leather, looks good to me. Ruben had a black ’02, he may have some picks of it.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

nahidiot said:


> Hello,
> Having researched many many cars, I have determined the Altima 3.5 SE to be what I'm looking for.
> 
> I've noticed that teh highest end versions of the car run about $30,000 MSRP. How low do you think I'll be able to haggle that? Under 25K?
> ...


I have an '03 Black/charcoal with everything but the sunroof deflector... looks amazing. walked out the door for about $25k I have some pics posed below.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> Hi nahidiot,
> 
> we got it out the door with factory 17” chromed wheels



These are Nissan OEM wheels or an aftermarket brand?


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> These are Nissan OEM wheels or an aftermarket brand?


OEM
:thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

MakoMeat said:


> Hi nahidiot,
> 
> Last November ’02 we picked up a new ‘03 SE auto with the Leather Sport package, it was stickered around $29k, we got it out the door with factory 17” chromed wheels, side sills, rear splash guards, side airbags, ABS/TCS, floor & trunk mats, an extra cargo net, sunroof deflector and a few other dealer gimmes for aprox $28,900 out the door. Since they are rolling out the ’04, you might get a good deal on the remaining ’03 stock.
> 
> I guess the xenon lights come as a package so you'r stuck with the spoiler. I’ve got the car in super black with charcoal leather, looks good to me. Ruben had a black ’02, he may have some picks of it.


good price with those chrome rims :thumbup:


----------



## nahidiot (Dec 25, 2003)

*great deal*

I ended up walking out the door with the SE3.5/Leather Sports/Braking Traction Control/ Mud Flaps/ Wind Deflector for *$24,541* .  This price was originally 25,541 before the manager realized there was a "number error" as we were walking out the door, saying the "5 was supposed to be 4"
I'm still amazed by this price. 26,1 after taxes, a good 2+gs under invoice.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Congrats!!

What color?


----------



## nahidiot (Dec 25, 2003)

The superblack with charcoal leather, and I ordered the likelise powdercoated black active tuning luxury grille. should like beautiful =)


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

nahidiot said:


> The superblack with charcoal leather, and I ordered the likelise powdercoated black active tuning luxury grille. should like beautiful =)


It is a great look.... check my ride below. 03 Black on Black with the Active Tuning Lux grill in black.


----------



## nahidiot (Dec 25, 2003)

That's a great looking car; I used pictures of your ride in my grille decision making actually--only difference is I went with the logo. I have a question-the dealer couldn't provide an immediate response as to how modifying parts such as intake pipes will affect the warranty. Also, did you get the Nissan extended warranty package, &/or do you have any suggestions for whether or not it's a good deal? I could get the 6/100k for $1000, which seems a bit on the stiff side.
Thanks


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

nahidiot said:


> That's a great looking car; I used pictures of your ride in my grille decision making actually--only difference is I went with the logo. I have a question-the dealer couldn't provide an immediate response as to how modifying parts such as intake pipes will affect the warranty. Also, did you get the Nissan extended warranty package, &/or do you have any suggestions for whether or not it's a good deal? I could get the 6/100k for $1000, which seems a bit on the stiff side.
> Thanks


I do have the extended war, 72mo/100k for $500, not a bad price but it was end of the month and they were desperate.

Don't count me as an expert on mods affecting the warranty, but it depends on the mod and the dealer. Tires will not void engine, but as far as an intake, remove it before going to the dealer with a blown MAF. Some dealers are more resonable, some are just a pain about everything.

As far as the grill, a great decision. I thought about the logo, but having gold tags on the rest of the car I left it off the grill so I did not have to have it coated again.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Take my word for it...eleuthardt's Alty looks great in person!


----------

